# band saw blades. do not buy SuperCut blades...



## NorwoodOrigins

i have tried a number of bandsaw blades, since begining my wood working addiction. while i have had simple problems, such as sloppy cuts, or easy warping of blade, i have never had a blade break on me. i recently purchased a blade from my local woodworkers network shop. the blade is made by a company called SuperCut. the thing that made me happy about buying this blade was the stamp that says "Made In U.S.A.". which i try to buy just about everything from this country. but when i started to take the blade out of the blister pack, and removing the two zipties that hold it in a triple coil, i realized that the ziptie was holding the blade together where it had broken. i didnt really think anything of it, other than the fact that bad luck hits everyone once in a while. the great people at the woodworkers network had no qualms with letting me return it, and get a replacement. however, i took the new blade home, and made 5 cuts, and it snapped. it isnt because i tightened the tensioner too much or not enough, i have been using the same delta 7" band saw for a long time, with many different blades, and am quite familiar. it isnt because i was trying to cut a piece of wood that was too thick, (only 1 1/2" thick). it is because this company clearly makes an inferior product, and should not be bought by anybody. just thought you should know, before you go and buy a SuperCut blade without knowing what a low quality product it is. and it isnt even any cheaper than a run of the mill blade. haha, run of the mill. kinda funny little joke there.


----------



## Finn

I have been using their blades for years and find them to be excellent blades. I have never broken one.


----------



## nightguy

David Milton, I guess you are a metallurgist or a competent QA Engineer to make that statement?
"it is because this company clearly makes an inferior product, and should not be bought by anybody. just thought you should know, before you go and buy a SuperCut blade without knowing what a low quality product it is. and it isnt even any cheaper than a run of the mill blade. haha, run of the mill. kinda funny little joke there."


----------



## ColonelTravis

I just did a very brief review on Timberwolf, which I refuse to buy any more because I've gotten two bad welds in a row. Someone recommended SuperCut. There are several choices, anyone have anything to say about any of these?

Carbon Tool Steel Blades: Hard Tooth Flex Back
Premium Bimetal Blades: M2 High Speed Cutting Teeth
Hawc Pro Resaw Blades: High Performance All-Around Resaw Blades
WoodSaver Carbide Resaw Blades: Carbide Impregnated Teeth, Thin Kerf Resaw Blades
Premium Gold Carbide Blades: Carbide Impregnated Teeth, Professional Duty Blades
"The Three Wheeler" Blades: Hard Tooth Flex Back for 2 & 3 Wheel Tabletop Band Saws
Meat Saw Blades: Precision Ground, Heat-Treated Teeth


----------



## Finn

I use the "premium gold carbide impregnated blades for re-sawing. They well out last woodslicer blades and are a little cheaper. I have also used their 3/16" blades for making band saw boxes. All work well, for me, on my 14" band saw.


----------



## joey502

Starret blades are my preference, 1/2" 3 tpi. I order them 5 at a time from a shop in NC. I do change the blades often, when the cut quality goes i switch blades. They are inexpensive enough that cost does not make me want to keep using something i should not.


----------



## MrRon

I too use Starrett blades. Their woodworking line of blades go under the name "Woodpecker". The blades are welded so well, you can't see where it was joined. I use the same blades to cut aluminum with no problems what-so-ever. I highly recommend them.


----------

